# A couple of runs from this weekend



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

had a great time playing with Jackpot this weekend here are a couple of our runs
advanced jumpers 
jackpot jumpers1 - YouTube

masters snooker 
jackpot mast snookerQ - YouTube


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks awesome! Wish I was there, that jumpers course looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

KristiM said:


> She looks awesome! Wish I was there, that jumpers course looked like a lot of fun.


I wish you had come too I love watching Odin. the courses were super fun and that jumpers was fast.... altho it's hard to see in the video there were a couple of off course traps that sucked in quite a few dogs  Dawn put out a masters gamble that not one dog got... well Scooter did get it but not till after the buzzer  I think Odin might have because he has awesome gamble skills but even the world dogs didn't get it done.. I have a funny video of xerox and I trying a different tactic as we were the second last team to try and nothing else had worked, it was hilarious :wild:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be at the December trial. I'm pretty excited for it  I saw a lot of posts on fb about that gamble lol. Odin has some pretty good distance skills but for some reason lately we can never seem to pull them together for gambles haha. I'm not one to complain about challenges, but some gambles I just don't even want to ask my dog to do lol. At least if the gamble is nasty you get to make a nice fun course before the brain pain


----------

